# internet à l'extérieur avec Ipod



## yves37 (24 Août 2009)

bonjour, est il possible de consulter internet avec son Ipod en dehors de chez soi.

Chez moi pas de problème avec la Livebox, mais à l'extérieur, je n'y arrive pas


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (24 Août 2009)

Salut,
Tu peux te connecter en dehors de chez toi mais pas n'importe où, dans des endroits disposants d'un accès WiFi comme certains McDonald's, des Cyberc@fés ou certains hôtels aussi..


----------



## pickwick (24 Août 2009)

Avec la SFRbox chez soi et le NeufWifi, il suffit de se balader en ville avec l'iphone ou l'ipod touch  pour se connecter automatiquement au WIFI des gens qui ont une SFRBox.... très très pratique !!!!


----------



## yves37 (25 Août 2009)

merci,

et ceci sans configuration spécifique?


----------



## divoli (25 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Avec la SFRbox chez soi et le NeufWifi, il suffit de se balader en ville avec l'iphone ou l'ipod touch  pour se connecter automatiquement au WIFI des gens qui ont une SFRBox.... très très pratique !!!!



Ah bon ? :mouais: Et même à leur insu, avec toutes les conséquences fâcheuses que cela pourrait avoir ? :mouais:


----------



## pickwick (25 Août 2009)

En fait avec la SFRBOX j'ai deux réseaux Wifi, un qui a un mot de passe NeufXXXXX et qui est totalement protégé et un autre NeufWifi qui ne l'est pas et qui permet à quelqu'un qui passe chez moi de se connecter sans mot de passe, avec son iphone par exemple.
Question sécurité je ne me suis pas posé la question.
En tout cas c'est pratique en ville on trouve des points d'accès partout !

Je crois qu'il y a un sujet là dessus sur les forums Internet de MacGé.
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/deux-reseaux-wifi-avec-le-meme-nom-249741.html
et
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/neuf-box-wifi-ouvert-250909.html


----------



## divoli (25 Août 2009)

OK. C'est ce que l'on appelle le FON, en fait...


----------



## pickwick (25 Août 2009)

FON ou pas c'est super pratique !!!


----------



## black-hawk (25 Août 2009)

ah; je croyais que c était le Hotspot....
sinon il est quand meme nécéssaire de rentrer ses identifiants pour avoirs acces a ce fameu réseau.


----------



## pickwick (25 Août 2009)

il suffit de mettre ses identifiants persos de Neuf, après c'est tout, si on se connecte chez soi sur son réseau neuf, on se connecte sur les autres NeufWifi sans donner d'autres mots de passe.


----------



## Bazinga (30 Août 2009)

essaye wifinder, il te montre les hotspots non proteges que tu croises!

De temps en temps si tu as de la chance, tu en trouves en rue!


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2009)

profete162 a dit:


> essaye wifinder, il te montre les hotspots non proteges que tu croises!
> 
> De temps en temps si tu as de la chance, tu en trouves en rue!



WifiTracker aussi je crois!


----------



## Nûmenor (30 Août 2009)

Ton ipod se connectera pas aux réseaux protégés si tu connais pas le mot de passe, et aucun moyen de le hacker depuis iPod.
Sinon, si l'iPod détecte un réseau non protégé, il te sortira une petite fenêtre avec le nom du réseau, tu n'aura qu'à confirmer.


----------

